# Lanyards



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Who made your favorite lanyard?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fred - on this site.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awe shucks

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have to agree - Fred


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Well Fred looks like you are the lanyard guru, lol. Ill have to order one from you soon!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The nice thing about Fred's lanyards, you can have them custom built.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fr3d.....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Just send me a pm when you're ready.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

I sure will Fred, thanks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess mine are the only ones that arent from Fred, but he wasnt making them when I got mine. But I have bought the add on call holders he makes, and he is a lot cheaper than what I paid and just as good as quality !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I concur......fr3db3ar


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess we need to see some pictures of Fred's lanyards and rifle slings.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/18072-paracord-slings-and-lanyards-made-to-order-official-thread/


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

220swift said:


> http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/18072-paracord-slings-and-lanyards-made-to-order-official-thread/


Thats a good thread to see several different options that Fred has. Just ordered a lanyard ths morning. Will post a pic once I receive it.


----------

